# Bootable UEFI Memory Stick Preparation from Linux



## dealcorn (Dec 12, 2016)

I tried to follow the UEFI Wiki to prepare a bootable UEFI memory stick using a Linux PC.  Several steps assume the presence of BSD specific files  or tools such as:


```
dd if=/boot/boot1.efifat of=/dev/da0p1
newfs -U -L FreeBSD /dev/da0p2
```

Is there  way to create a UEFI bootable memory stick using only tools available within Linux?


----------



## hlindh (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes, path of least resistance VirtualBox and FreeBSD in there. You are not going to "make installkernel" under Linux if that's what you're hoping to do. Of the others, GNU parted can be used for partitioning, dd works the same, newfs would be mkfs.ufs.


----------



## Karl (Dec 15, 2016)

May be misreading but isn't it just

```
dd if=(iso) of=/dev/sd(n) bs=4M
```

iso = the disk image
n = usb device (usually sdb, if unsure unplug and put it back in and run dmesg)

I don't think you need to do anything else.

Edit: It may wipe data on the disk so be careful to make sure the device is correct.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2016)

No. ISO files are not memory stick files.  The widespread use of hybrid ones by Linux have people thinking they are the same thing, but that is not true.

The easiest way to make a UEFI bootable image would be to boot mfsBSD or the FreeBSD 11 install image and use shell tools available there.


----------



## Karl (Dec 16, 2016)

Isn't there memory stick images already available? I installed FreeBSD 11 a few days ago and made a bootable UEFI disk and that's all I had to do!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, the FreeBSD 11 installer is UEFI bootable.  However, I read the question as how to create a UEFI bootable disk in general.


----------

